# Harold's house



## Palladium (Sep 28, 2020)

Harold posted some pics of the Castle house him and Susan built. Does anyone remember where those are located at?


----------



## Palladium (Sep 28, 2020)

And wasn't it located in Washington State or was it somewhere else? I just see some pictures in the news of a house that looked something like it caught in the wildfires and was concerned.


----------



## Lou (Sep 28, 2020)

I thought it was in Utah.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 28, 2020)

It was in Utah. I don't think he ever posted any pictures, but he did at one time provide a link to some pictures his buyer had posted after he sold it in the Growing old and retirement thread (third post down). Unfortunately, the link no longer appears to work.

Dave


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 28, 2020)

Search the link www.castleutah.com on the WaybackMachine.


https://web.archive.org/


----------



## Johnny5 (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes they are in Washington, but I believe that castle was in Utah. He and I talked about it, but it was many years ago. I believe it's the Castle Creek Inn in Cottonwood Heights.
I just checked online and I don't see any stories that say it's been damaged, but I could be wrong. Here's a picture of the castle if it will help you.
https://www.google.com/travel/hotels/entity/CgoI8pbFjfyLgKogEAE/photos?g2lb=2502548%2C4258168%2C4270442%2C4271060%2C4306835%2C4317915%2C4322823%2C4328159%2C4371334%2C4401769%2C4419364%2C4424916%2C4433754%2C4270859%2C4284970%2C4291517%2C4412693&hl=en&gl=us&un=1&rp=EPKWxY38i4CqIBDylsWN_IuAqiA4AkAASAHAAQI&ictx=1&sa=X&utm_campaign=sharing&utm_medium=link&utm_source=htls&hrf=IgNVU0QqFgoHCOQPEAkYHRIHCOQPEAkYHhgBKAA


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 28, 2020)

Harold is active on the The Home Machinist site, as of today, so he is OK.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 28, 2020)

Good deal i seen a video from Northern Cali or Washington state and it had this Castle looking house on fire and it just reminded me of his. GOOD! I worry about EVERYBODY right now.
Yawl stay safe out there!

Starting about 12 seconds into this video! https://finance.yahoo.com/video/news-move-fire-causes-napa-160655224.html


----------



## Palladium (Sep 28, 2020)

I remember now that he sold it.
My mind is slipping in my old age! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 28, 2020)

Welcome to the club!!! :? :? :? :mrgreen:


----------



## butcher (Sep 29, 2020)

I do not have that problem of losing my memory at an older age, I never could remember anything even as a young man, and never really developed a memory bank or used it as a tool, My only problem now is the pile of notes is so high that I cannot find the one I need, besides that, I cannot remember where I put that pile of notes.

I am not sure but this looks familiar.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g57122-d122914-Reviews-Castle_Creek_Inn-Sandy_Utah.html#/media/122914/170320485/?albumid=101&type=0&category=101

https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=ALeKk03AGCPUhgkbyfdIGU_c9cXxK9JVjw%3A1601389936806&source=hp&ei=cEVzX7XLLuLl9AOIwYGACg&q=castle+creek+bed+and+breakfast+utah&oq=castle+bed+and+breakfast+U&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQARgFMgsILhDHARCvARCTAjICCAAyBggAEBYQHjIGCAAQFhAeMgYIABAWEB4yBggAEBYQHjIGCAAQFhAeMgYIABAWEB4yBggAEBYQHjIGCAAQFhAeOgQIIxAnOgUIABCxAzoLCC4QsQMQxwEQowI6CAguELEDEIMBOggIABCxAxCDAToICC4QxwEQowI6AgguOggILhDHARCvAToOCC4QsQMQgwEQxwEQrwE6BQguELEDOgUILhCTAjoECAAQClDgLViikgFgzoYCaABwAHgAgAHMAogBwiKSAQgwLjIyLjMuMZgBAKABAaoBB2d3cy13aXo&sclient=psy-ab


----------



## kurtak (Oct 1, 2020)

jimdoc said:


> Harold is active on the The Home Machinist site, as of today, so he is OK.



Glad to here Harold OK - thanks for sharing 

Kurt


----------



## stoneware (Oct 19, 2021)

Palladium said:


> Harold posted some pics of the Castle house him and Susan built. Does anyone remember where those are located at?


After selling his business in Utah he and Susan moved to Onalaska Wa.


----------

